

Richard O'Dwyer petition hits 160,000 signatures - nsns
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/jun/29/richard-odwyer-160000

======
nsns
Nice quote: Graham Linehan, the writer of sitcoms The IT Crowd, Black Books
and Father Ted, also signed the petition. He said: "It just seems to me that
people like Richard are being punished for being able to navigate the modern
world. The internet has changed everything. They're doing what comes naturally
in these new uncharted waters and suddenly they're getting their collars felt
by people who still have Hotmail addresses."

